
Intellectual Property Protection for Artificial Intelligence Innovation - protomyth
https://www.regulations.gov/document?D=PTO-C-2019-0038-0002
======
protomyth
Summary

The United States Patent and Trademark Office (USPTO) published a request for
comments in the Federal Register on October 30, 2019, seeking public comment
on the impact of artificial intelligence (“AI”) technologies on intellectual
property law and policy. Through this notice, the USPTO is extending the
period for public comment until January 10, 2020.

